# Offline wikipedia

## kfiaciarka

Witam,

ostatnio sobie wyczytałem na linuxnews.pl ze mozna miec lokalna wersje wikipedii postanowiłem to sprawdzic. Zrobiłem wszytsko jak w opisie. 

W zasadzie sciagnałem tarballa wikipages, zainstalowałem zaleności i skorzystałem z offline.wikipedia.tar.bz2  :Smile: 

Jak juz podlinkowałem php do php5 i jak pythonowy serwer www zaczał wyświetlac strony to sie okazało ze obazków nie widać.

I stad moje pytanie, czy powinienem miec jakas konkretna wersje php (czytaj. stabilna) bo mam ~x86. I czy jakies specyficzne USE sa wymagane 

do wyswietlania obrazków?

Moje USE dla php to:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2  USE="cli crypt iconv ncurses nls pcre pic readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml xpm zlib -adabas -apache2 -bcmath -berkdb -birdstep -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external
```

----------

## manwe_

gd-external <<

----------

## kfiaciarka

i to wystarczy? do wzorów musiałem mergnac tetex'a zeby sie wyslwietlały... z png to nie wiem. Nadal sie nie pokazuja z gd-external ...

----------

## kfiaciarka

nic to nie dało  :Sad:  nie wyswietlaja sie svg, gif i png  :Sad:  nawet po kliknięciu na nie. Wtedy wyskakuje błąd  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Page not found (404)Request Method:	GET
> 
> Request URL:	http://localhost:8000/scripts/index.php
> 
> Using the URLconf defined in mywiki.urls, Django tried these URL patterns, in this order: 
> ...

 

Tarball wikipedii jest imho kompletny.

----------

## manwe_

Może to Python odpowiada za obródkę img? Nie bawiłem się tym. Gd2 w php to obługa plików graficznych, więcej chyba nie pomogę  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

konrad@osgiliath ~/offline.wikipedia/mywiki $ python manage.py runserver

Validating models...

0 errors found.

Django version 0.96, using settings 'mywiki.settings'

Development server is running at http://127.0.0.1:8000/

Quit the server with CONTROL-C.

Searching for exact article Wikipedia

./quickstartsearch db/ "wikipedia"

99% [rec00348enwiki-20070802-pages-articles.xml.bz2:WikiPedia]

99% [rec04177enwiki-20070802-pages-articles.xml.bz2:WIKIPEDIA]

99% [rec07725enwiki-20070802-pages-articles.xml.bz2:Wikipedia]

./show.pl "../wiki-splits/rec07725enwiki-20070802-pages-articles.xml.bz2" "Wikipedia"

Gotcha

[31/Aug/2007 03:15:31] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 74438

[31/Aug/2007 03:15:35] "GET /scripts/index.php?title=Special:Upload&wpDestFile=Wikipedia-favicon.png HTTP/1.1" 404 2243

[31/Aug/2007 03:15:53] "GET /scripts/index.php?title=Special:Upload&wpDestFile=Loudspeaker.png HTTP/1.1" 404 2243
```

moze ten kompunikat z konsoli coś powie?

----------

## AvK2

a masz zainstalowane modul python do obslugi grafiki na www? 

BTW, jako ze to moj pierwszy post chcialbym wszystkich serdecznie przywitać..  :Cool: 

----------

## ch4os

IMO dump wikipedi jest bez obrazkow;) wkoncu to dump bazy w xmlu, obrazki poprostu za duzo by zajmowaly a to glownie o informacje chodzi, a nie o jakies tam obrazki.

Zreszta tu jest napisane http://download.wikimedia.org/

```
"There are currently no image dumps available. Check back in mid-2007."
```

ehh hakiery ;>Last edited by ch4os on Fri Aug 31, 2007 6:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> IMO dump wikipedi jest bez obrazkow;) wkoncu to dump bazy w xmlu, obrazki poprostu za duzo by zajmowaly a to glownie o informacje chodzi, a nie o jakies tam obrazki.

 

brzmi logicznie... w koncu PNG... z tego co widze brakuje

----------

